# Como puedo construir un localizador para "llaves, control remoto, medicamen



## rm-music (Jun 15, 2009)

hola!
lo que estoy queriendo hacer es un localizador de objetos, osea mi idea seria poder tener una especie de control remoto amurado a la pared "para no perderlo" jeje... y que este control pueda tener varias opciones para programar,
ejemplo:
1.- llaves
2.- control de la tv
3.- control de dvd
etc..
la idea seria adosarle a cada objeto un dispositivo sonoro, asi, si yo pulso la opcion 1 "para buscar las llaves"  se genere un sonido para poder asi encontrarlas...

adjunto un dibujo para ver si me explico mejor...


----------



## alexus (Jun 15, 2009)

yo los compraria, porque quedaria muy aparatoso el montaje!

el emisor seria como una pequeña emisopra de radio y el receptor (objeto perdido) debe poseer un oscilador locar cuya frecuencia seria igual a la de su corespondiente en la base, y cuando la detecte encienda algo! un sirenita!

se me ocurre..


----------



## rm-music (Jun 15, 2009)

clarooo asi seria mas o menos lo que quiero hacer!
si el control queda muy aparatoso no importa, el tema es el receptor, que no sea aparatoso no?

gracias "alexus"


----------



## rm-music (Jun 15, 2009)

aca encontre lo que quiero, pero como era de esperar no existe algo asi en Argentina! 
estaria muy bueno poder fabricar algo asi o similar...

dejo el link                      http://www.misscompras.com/buscador-de-objetos-smart-finder/


----------



## alexus (Jun 16, 2009)

no publiques dos mensajes consecutivos! edita el anterior, agregando, edit 1:, por ejemplo!

miniatura miniatura no va a quedar! 

no vale la pena!


----------



## rm-music (Jun 17, 2009)

no se a que le llamas miniatura miniatura, si crees que quiero que quede como la cabeza de un arfiler estas equivicado, tampoco soy tan inconciente...

y si vale la pena o no eso va a criterio o necesidad de cada uno...
igual te agradezco que me escribas...

ah! te felicito por como esta la seleccion Uruguaya... te lo digo de posta... 

saludos charrua!


----------



## alexus (Jun 17, 2009)

claro, no soy tan...

pero por lo menos del tamaño de uns frasquito de esos de los rollos de fotos si... acordate de las pilas!

yo te decia porque capaz que tenes una tienda de los chinos cerca y ahi se consigue de todo!

si pensastes qeu voy a discutir por fubol estas errado, detesto ese deporte... y menos me importa la seleccion...


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jun 17, 2009)

Yo había pensado lo mismo hace un tiempo(quien no lo a pensado algunas ves) y se me ocurrió usar un tws y ht124 para el emisor y que en los receptores rws y ht12d. la idea es a cada objeto ponerle una dirección distinta en el ht12d.
Cada botón en el emisor se conecta a un pic y que este cambie la dirección del ht12e y mande por cualquier bit un estado alto.entonces en cada receptor si X bit esta en alto haga ruido, nose puede ser un zumbador o algo mas complejo. Así podríamos tener 256 objetos distintos, y hasta controlarlo por computadora...
Nose es una idea que algun dia voy a realizar, esta en una larga lista de proyectos por hacer...

PD: que es el último dibujito, una porción de pizza? JAJA

Saludos


----------



## nimolica (Sep 23, 2009)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro asi que espero estar haciendo la pregunta en el lugar correcto y sino sepan disculpar.
Mi problema es que tengo el circuito del un emisor que suena al recibir una frecuancia de 3 a 4 Khz y necesitaría que el mismo capte frecuencia más altas como las de algún transmisor. Cómo puedo hacer? Que le puedo agregar o modificar? alguien tiene el circuito de un transmisor que me sirva? Adjunto la imagen del circuito del receptor. Muchas gracias!!!
--------
Hola! yo estoy intentando de hacer lo mismo!!!! Por ahora lo que conseguí es el circuito del llavero silbador que se activa al captar frecuencias de 3 a 4 Khz. Alguien sabe como puedo hacer para que capte frecuencias más altas como las de un transmisor por ejemplo. Como dijeron antes el receptor tiene que ser lo mas pequerño posible.
Si a alguno se le ocurre otra cosa que avise. Muchas gracias.
----------


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Las opciones de edición de esta plataforma son una maravilla. Un tema creado y un mensaje que decían lo mismo ahora son un solo mensaje... Como tenés dos mensajes (uno ahora) te aviso: Doble Post=Moderación, sabelo para la próxima. Y acá podés encontrar las normas del foro. Leelas y seguilas.


----------



## askold (Abr 14, 2010)

Hola yo tambien esto*Y* intentando montar uno de esos *Y* por lo que e visto en este post se a ablado de tamaños de reseptores, se a mencionado futbols *Y* que alguien ya tiene algo parecido pero el unico que a posteado un circuito a sido el nimolica *Y* aun asin no a esplicado que es ni como funciona. Asique alguien podria esplicar (sin emportar el tamaño ni nada de eso) de cual seria un sircuito de emisor *Y* uno de reseptor para que aga ese trabajo? muchas gracias.


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 14, 2010)

Sabes que seria mejor que todo eso??

Aunque unos diran: "no pero yo estaba buscando esto no aquello".

La cosa es que puedes encontrar lo que sea.

Lo que yo propongo es usar un RFID.

Asi con se lo puedes poner a casi cualquier cosa y como ven, es muy compacto.

Se pierde el contro, usan el dispositivo lector del RFID y van " escaneando" abajo de el colchon, del sillon o donde quiera que este.
Que le parece??


----------



## askold (Abr 14, 2010)

Yo pensava mas como uno que sale en google. Que como mas te acerques al reseptor (las llaves) pos una escalera de leds se enciendes, lo tipico del rojo al berde. *Y* bueno si alguien me puede proporcionar un circuito de emisor *Y* uno de reseptor que le pueda poner luego los leds *Y* un mini altaboz pos se lo agradeceria. Solo pido los esquemas (logicamente que esten bien *Y* funcionen ) Muchas gracias.

Yo creo que para que tengas que buscar por toda la casa con eso, lo puedes buscar mejor con el otro dado que te endica donde empesar es mas rapido.


----------



## askold (Abr 15, 2010)

Yo creo que para que tengas que buscar por toda la casa con eso, lo puedes buscar mejor con el otro dado que te endica donde empesar es mas rapido.




(como lo borro?????)


----------



## Randy (Abr 15, 2010)

hace mucho compre un aparatito, que cuando silbabas, empezaba a sonar, detectaba sonidos agudos, termino por fastidiarme ya que cuando algun pajaro cantaba era seguro que en algun momento se iba a activar.

cuando lo abri, solo una bocina piezo electrica y el chip ( no IC, encapsulado de epoxy sobre la placa), hace mucho vi el diagrama de ese aparato, pero no lo encuentro,  suguiero busqueda en google, en ingles, espero haber ayudado.

Saludos


----------



## askold (Abr 16, 2010)

Si jeje como mínimo ahora se que no es muy complicado el esquema jeje
Si consigues encontrar algo te lo agradecería 
Yo conseguí encontrar un circuito :  http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_PRyxxfKmC...hc/RDQrUUNIDoU/s1600-h/Automobile+Locator.jpg
Según he podido leer en otros sitios la persona que llego a montarlo dice que se le calienta mucho.
El receptor no responde (no consigue que se encienda ni un solo Led)
Podrían decirme si debería funcionar bien el circuito o le falta algo.
(Puede que halla sacado esta foto de otro foro, *Y* si no me equivoco una de las normas decía no postear cosas de otros foros, si es así perdón pero como aquí la gente también lo busca pos pensé que seria lo correcto. He echo un esquema con algunas modificaciones que e podido leer en otros foros:
http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/9537/prollectobuscallaves.jpg
diganme si los cambios efectuados pueden alludar a que no se caliente *Y* que por lo menos funcione. Los cambios que e efectuado son el R10, R11 *Y* el C6 *QUE* tengo entendido que alludaran a que no se caliente.


----------



## JYG (Abr 20, 2010)

mi pana apenas empezando, puedo diseñar uno con led trasmisor y receptor pero la verda deberia ser en una sola dirccion y muy poco alcance, aun no se modular señales, me gustaria q*UE* me hicieras llegar un diseño como el q*UE* subiste pero de trasmisor y receptor para ponerlo en marcha... espero respuesta saludos...


----------



## askold (Abr 21, 2010)

Tengo entendido que las dos imagenes que subi en ellas sale tanto el transmisor (en la parte izquierda) como el receptor (logicamente en la parte derecha) a no ser que te refieras a otro esquema. Que en este caso no tengo ninguno mas.


----------



## JYG (Abr 21, 2010)

Pues mi pana voy a diseñar uno q*UE *sea con los leds que te estoy diciendo la verdad porq*UE* no entiendo muy bien tu esquema, si sabes algo mas espero respuesta. Saludos.


----------

